

The Web is Dead-on - hiteck
http://blog.openappmkt.com/2010/11/14/the-web-is-dead-on/

======
wccrawford
It always gets me when someone rants about 'fragmentation' and then mentions
Windows as if it isn't an example of it. It's the BEST example of it. They
forget how many versions of Windows there are, and how hard it used to be to
get programs to work on different hardware, even though Windows itself was the
same exact version.

~~~
hiteck
Android is facing the same problem. Even on the Web, we have to deal with
differences in each browser.

However, I'd argue that fragmentation within a platform (like Android or
Windows) is less of an issue for developers than having to deal with 3 or 4
vastly different platforms.

------
mike-cardwell
I've actually been trying to reduce my web browser usage on my laptop and move
what I can to local apps. I feel a lot safer using a Twitter app, than using
Twitter in a web browser, and a lot safer using an IMAP client than a webmail
client.

~~~
peter123
You actually trust the browser less than the individual apps developed by
different companies? I'd think the apps would have more security holes than a
browser that's been tested and used by millions of people everyday.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Yeah, in general. Twitter has had XSS flaws that hit people using web browsers
but I've not heared of any Twitter app exploits. I'd trust Thunderbird+IMAP
more than Firefox+GMail without a doubt. I don't read my RSS feeds in a
browser either, they get pulled down and converted to emails and are read in
Thunderbird.

